# I thought I was cheap!



## nomowork (Apr 15, 2012)

[youtube]2tbEbDFB9uA&feature=g-vrec&context=G213c671RVAAAAAAAABg[/youtube]


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 15, 2012)

Wait a second. How many gummy bears come in a sack. Imma go Crappie fishing tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## IwanaFish (Apr 15, 2012)

Note to self, steal a couple gummies from the grandbabies on the way to the lake :lol: I have used a lot of different things for bait, but never thought of gummy worms.

Lonny


----------



## 200racing (Apr 16, 2012)

should work like the a "french fry" worm. i would eat them all before i caught a fish.


----------



## Flyerskip (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been using them for years work good on catfish jug lines too.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 8, 2013)

ha I used to use gummy worms when i was younger takin my lil bro to the creek down the road, never failed to catch us perch/bluegill/bullheads


----------

